# Hintergrund entfernen,nur wie???



## breakofdawn (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo@all

kann man von einem dig-photo den hintergrund entfernen und dur einen anderen ersetzen??hab z.b. ein bild von meinem sohn vor einem völlig ungeeignetem hintergrund.wollt ihn durch irgendwas schlichtes ersetzen.geht das?wenn ja,WIE????

THX at all schon mal im voraus!!
gruß...Break


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Mai 2003)

1.
Du könntest in Kleinarbeit deine Person mit dem Poly-Lasso ausschneiden.
2.
Du könntest versuchen mit verschiedenen Einstellungen des Zauberstabs den Hintergrund zu markeiren und dann zu löschen.
3.
Du gehst in den Maskiermodus (Q), nimmst den Pinsel und malst alles aus was du dir erhalten willst. Per Q wechselst du wieder in den normalen Modus und drückst Entf. Nun hast du deine Person freigestellt und kannst den Hintergrund ändern.
4.
Zoome ein bisl ran und nehme den Radiergummi bzw. den Hintergrundradiergummi.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Mai 2003)

Oder Du benutzt das Extrahiertool... , sollte irgendwo (je nach Photoshopversion, ab 6.0 ) im Menü zu finden sein , unter "Extrahieren"...


----------



## breakofdawn (29. Mai 2003)

Also,erstmals vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten Euer-Seits!Werde das Morgen mal ausführlich testen!

P.S.:Werde die Groß-Klein-Schreibung jetzt berücksichtigen!

Gruß...Break


----------



## MikeMyer (30. Mai 2003)

Weiß jemand wie man über schwellwert den Alphakanal von Objekten/Personen erstellt. Hab vor ner Zeit mal ein Tut zu diesem Thema gehabt, finde das aber nicht mehr.

MM,


----------



## JoeFrag (30. Mai 2003)

*über schwellwert den Alphakanal von Objekten/Personen erstellen*

@MikeMyer also ich haben mal in einem Tutorial gelesen ,dass das mit der "Kanalberechnung" gehen soll.

Dazu musst du erst den Kanal bzw. die Farbe die den stärksten Kontrast aufweist, also die wo die Konturen deines Objektes (das du auswählen möchtest) am besten zu sehen sind  auswählen und dann die Kanalberechnung anwenden.     Oder so  

ich find das Tutorial leider nicht mehr aber ich hoffe trotzdem das ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## MikeMyer (30. Mai 2003)

*@JoeFrag*

Ich glaube wir haben das gleiche Tut gelesen...Jetzt Ärger ich mich schwarz das ich damals nicht genau gelesen hab. War mir nicht mal sicher ob es über schwellwert oder Kanalberechnung ging.
Aber du hast Recht, muß über Kanalwert "rausgefiltert" werden.

Werd dann mal mit den Kanälen rumexperimentieren...hauptsache kein "Procreate" mehr 
 

Dank dir auf jedenfall für den Denkanstoß, 


MM,


----------



## lohokla (31. Mai 2003)

Dazu gibt es auch diverse (englische) Videotutorials - Hier sind welche an die du ohne Registrierung rankommst:

Einmal mit Color Range (Farbberreich aswählen):
http://www.apple.com/creative/resources/ttphotoshop/606colorrange.html 

Und mit den Magic Wand (Zauberstab): 
http://www.apple.com/creative/resources/ttphotoshop/615magicwand.html


----------



## MikeMyer (1. Juni 2003)

Intressantes Videotut,
Das mit der Farbauswahl hab ich auch schon einige male durchprobiert, dazu empfehle ich Mask Pro als PlugIn.
beim ersten Tut hab ich aber den Verdacht das die Pflanze bereits freigestellt als Layer vorlag...irgendwie waren mir die ergebnisse ZU genau.  

Nevermind, THANX for the Tut.

MM,


----------



## Leola13 (3. Juni 2003)

Spät aber doch.

Falls noch Bedarf ist :

Bei Henning Wargalla gibt es unter PS-Praxis Teil 54 ein Tut :
Haare mit Bildkanälen freistellen.

Bei den gurus gibt es : 
Background replacement involving hair

http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/replacebg.html

Meiner Meinung nach gehts mit Filter  -> Extrahieren viel schneller.

Sofern vorhanden und je nach Anwendung ??


----------

